# First Mantid!



## stablebum (Aug 26, 2007)

I've never had a praying mantis before today, and I definitely don't know as much as I'd like for her safety. I was just wondering how often the female eats and how much she should get per day. I have no clue of the species, but she is about 3 in. long. She ate a butterfly earlier today, and she has a fly and cricket in her cage but hasn't even looked at them. She seems to be more interested in trying to esape. Can anyone tell me if it's bad she eats 1 bug a day and what I am doing wrong?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 26, 2007)

Your not doing anything wrong, you havent had it long enough for that :wink: give it time and you, like us, will! 8) The fly is fine, but do not leave that big cricket in there. The mantis can eat all day probably, but a couple of bugs to start off the day is plenty. If you found her outside, she will settle down. My hubby found a male European at Arbys the other day, we were there trying to buy some clear cups for a mantis a thon I have going on and there it was. I brought it home as to introduce another source to my females other then the bro's. He settled down as soon as I fed him, so will she!


----------



## stablebum (Aug 27, 2007)

I hope she'll settle down, but she doesn't eat. Ever since the white butterfly, she hasn't touched the moth and little butterfly for her in there. I went to bed hoping she would eat it in the night, but in the morning, she haden't eaten anything or even moved, really. How many bugs per day should she get? How long can they go without food, too, because I am going to let her go back in my neighbor's garden where I found her if she's in danger. I'm sorry for all these beginner posts, but I'm really worried. Thank-you so much for responding so positively and promptly!


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 27, 2007)

My only mantids so far, are two religiosa. They are both wild caught. The female is pregnant and doing fine, and doesn't try to escape anymore. She even lets me hold her without trying to escape. The male is almost always trying to get out whenever I put food inside, but he is a very voracious eater. Does the mantis you have have wings? She may be molting. When they molt, they don't eat food, and try to keep the food away. Is she on the ceiling of the enclosure? You should remove the food, since they can kill her when she is weak.


----------



## stablebum (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, she has wings. She flies to the window when I hold her, and also stays on the top of the tank constantly. Does a mantid's prey need to be moving for her to take interest? Because the moths just sit there. This is day 2 without any food.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes it helps ;if it moves, try blowing on the moth or what I do is take long tweezers and grab it and wiggle in front of her, that always gets em if their going to eat, if she just snatches at it, then she is not ready to eat, more likely going into molt.


----------



## stablebum (Aug 28, 2007)

Woot! I caught her a very active orange moth, and when I got home from walking dogs, there were just 2 orange wings! Thanks so much for the advice. I feel stupid for stressing. Also, is there a better way to catch flies than dog mess, because that's a little messy... Thanks for all the help! :twisted:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 28, 2007)

Catching flies is not my best subject, I try to swat them gently, pick them up and give to them. A good tip is when you are putting food inside, try to drop it in front of them and make it make a noise when hitting the bottom. That gets mine attention.


----------



## Dave_B (Aug 28, 2007)

> Also, is there a better way to catch flies than dog mess, because that's a little messy.


I read here that one of the guys from the UK, Ian maybe, uses a bucket of fish heads outside to attract them and a small net to catch them. I can't figure out the logistics of all that unless you take the mantid containers outside to feed; trying to catch a fly or two from a net inside without releasing the others seems a might difficult. The bucket of fish heads seems brilliant. If not fish heads, something else stinky from a market or butcher.

And now, I'm sure you'll all remember...

Fish heads, Fish heads

Roly poly Fish heads

Fish heads, Fish heads

Eat them up, Yum

Fish heads, Fish heads

Roly poly Fish heads

Fish heads, Fish heads

Eat them up, Yum

In the morning

Laughing, happy Fish Heads

In the evening

Floating in the soup

Fish heads, Fish heads

Roly poly Fish heads

Fish heads, Fish heads

Eat them up, Yum

Ask a Fish head

Anything you want to

They won't answer

They can't talk

Fish heads, Fish heads

Roly poly Fish heads

Fish heads, Fish heads

Eat them up, Yummm

I took a Fish head

Out to see a movie

Didn't have to pay

To get it in

Fish heads, Fish heads

Roly poly Fish heads

Fish heads, Fish heads

Eat them up, Yum

They can't play baseball

They don't wear sweaters

They're not good dancers

They don't play drums

Fish heads, Fish heads

Roly poly Fish heads

Fish heads, Fish heads

Eat them up, Yum

Roly poly Fish heads

Are never seen drinking

Cappacino in Italian restaurants

With Oriental women...Yeah

Fish heads, Fish heads

Roly poly Fish heads

Fish heads, Fish heads

Eat them up, Yum

Fish heads, Fish heads

Roly poly Fish heads

Fish heads, Fish heads

Eat them up, Yum

(Yummm)

Fish heads, Fish heads

Roly poly Fish heads

Fish heads, Fish heads

Eat them up, Yum

Fish heads, Fish heads

Roly poly Fish heads

Fish heads, Fish heads

Eat them up, Yum

YEAH!

by Barnes and Barnes

From the album Voohbaha!


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 29, 2007)

......wow, what a wierd song....Anyways, It would be easy to catch the flies, and put them inside the cage/container. I do it all the times with bees/locusts/moths/butterflies/flies/etc. Just keep the net over the entrance so they can't get out, and knock them all down. If they try to come up, knock them as well, and quickly close the lid while they are down  .


----------



## stablebum (Aug 30, 2007)

Yep, she loves those house flies. I waited for 15-20 minutes and saw her catch one. 1/4 is her catch rate :lol: Is she a bad shot?  Anyone know what flies are best for mantids because I need to know where to get them for winter. Thank-you!


----------



## Precious (Aug 30, 2007)

That "Fish Heads" song rocks! This is how I catch those disgusting flies: 1) container or trap (I use a mesh bug tent) 2) bait (a tin of sardines is hands down THE BEST bait). The flies go in the small opening at the bottom and have a sardine party. I go and close the opening and my mantids have a fly party. Easy peasy.


----------

